

The Roger Williams Code: How scholars decrypted a secret language (2012) - benbreen
http://www.slate.com/articles/life/history/2012/12/the_roger_williams_code_how_a_team_of_scholars_discovered_the_theologian.single.html

======
wmil
I can't believe I never thought of typing f🚢 instead of friendship before
reading this.

